# TTOC - DuTTch Invasion of England



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTOC - The DuTTch Invasion of England



















Look out guys the DuTTch are coming.

They have just confirmed that they will be arriving at Dover at 9.00am on Saturday 14th May and returning on Sunday 15th May.

The loose plan at the moment is to cruise from Dover to Stonehenge before checking into the Salisbury Holiday Inn. 
Then there will be a short afternoon run before settling down for banTTer beer and dinner.

The following day there will be a morning cruise before lunch and then the DuTTch will return home.

Now if there is anybody in the Salisbury area that can recommend some good roads together with some interesting castles,stately homes, etc. for photo opportunites then can they please let me know.

For those that want to stay at the hotel the double rooms are £104 per night including breakfast and dinner, but there are a limited number so you will need to be quick.

At this stage you can either join us for just the Saturday or Sunday depending on your location or alternatively join us for the whole weekend.

There will be various meet up points on the day i.e. Dover, Ashford, Reigate, etc, which will be confirmed closer to the time, so you can join in as much or as little as you want.

So at this stage all I need to know is you are joining us for;
Just the Saturday
Just the Sunday
Whole weekend with hotel accommodation.

Listed below is our route for day 1 with various meet up points so people not doing the whole weekend are able to join in the run for as long as they want

Saturday 14th May



















These are the meet up points with approximate times

Dover 8.30 am ( Hardrhino and JayTTapp to meet the DuTTch )
Ashford 9.30 am
Pease Pottage 10.00 am

Midhurst 12.00 ( Photo`s at Cowdray Park )










Seven Stars Pub Stroud 12.30 ( Lunch ) With reserved parking TT`s Only



















Depart Pub 1.45pm
Winchester 2.45pm
Salisbury Holiday Inn 3.30 pm
Depart Hotel 4.15pm to Stonehenge.
Return to Hotel 5.45

Sunday 15th May



















Depart Hotel 9.00 am
Head for Downton and New forest stop at 9.40am

Depart 9.50 am arrive at viewpoint on Portsdown Hill 10.20am


























Depart 10.25am arrive at Portchester Castle 10.50am


















Depart Portchester 11.10am arrive at Goodwood Race Track 11.40am










Depart Goodwood 12.00am for MacDonalds Chichester 12.10pm ( sorry would love to make it a pub lunch but I don`t think we will have time.)
Depart MacDonalds 12.40 arrive at Amberley Castle Hotel 1.00pm ( Just waiting for confirmation from Hotel )
Depart Amberley 1.20pm arrive at Pease Pottage 1.50 pm
Say our goodbyes to the Dutch as the kent guys lead them back to Dover at 1.50pm

So come on guys get your names down and lets show the DuTTch the same hospitality they gave to us in Holland and help make this a weekend for them to remember

Cheers

Trev

Attending and staying at Hotel

ttrev21 +1
BlackcaTT +1
Hardrhino +1
JayTTapp +1
ttvic
Redscouse
y3puTT +1

Joining us on route

Badyaker
Paza3
CastorAcer
denTTed
TTOYT

The DuTTchies
Dutchies:
1. Happy Socks - 1 pers.
2. tgm - 2 pers.
3. duffels - 2 pers.
4. RuuTT - 1 of 2 pers.
5. Creative117 - 2 pers.
6. Jan Luppes - 1 of 2 pers.
7. R.Obdam - 2 pers.
8. WimTT
9. Sweeper - 2 pers. (Ronnie)


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds like a good adventure!

Visiting Stonehenge will be interesting.... Because if memory serves it's made from approximately 80% English Oak.....


----------



## heathstimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

How many are coming over?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

heathstimpson said:


> How many are coming over?


No idea yet but at a best guess I would say ten cars from Holland and hopefully the same amount from the UK.


----------



## Happy Socks (Jun 15, 2010)

Hardrhino said:


> Sounds like a good adventure!
> 
> Visiting Stonehenge will be interesting.... Because if memory serves it's made from approximately 80% English Oak.....


ROFL 

Hi folks,

In Holland we had such a great time together, so i can hardly wait to come see you all again. As for now, we just started our counter and with this marvelous weekend in mind i'm sure we will get a decent amount of dutchies coming over :wink:

Cheers
Joop

PS. This dwarf is still searching for its bucket, though :twisted:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Happy Socks said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a good adventure!
> ...


Hi Joop

We are ready and waiting mate.

I think Jay has even bought a mansized bucket especially for the event....... 

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am up for this as a English man married to a Dutch lass and living in Dordrecht and Surrey it would be good to look after are weed smoking friends


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ttvic said:


> I am up for this as a English man married to a Dutch lass and living in Dordrecht and Surrey it would be good to look after are weed smoking friends


Nice one Vic.......so we can rely on you and your wife to deal with any translations for us? 

So are you joining us for just the Saturday or will you need a room at the hotel?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi

I will come for the whole weekend so will need a Hotel Room, but wife will remain in The Netherlands, PS my dutch is Double Dutch


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Trev,

Stick my name down for this mate, ill come down south for the weekend and show my support for this great meet!!!

Its very very rare that a European TT club members come over to the UK, so i think it will be great to show this some support and hopefully give them all a fantastic welcome, and a brilliant weekend  

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Trev,
> 
> Stick my name down for this mate, ill come down south for the weekend and show my support for this great meet!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

Thanks for the support mate it`s good to have one of the committee along.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Come on everyone!!!!

When we went to Holland they made a great effort for us and made us very welcome!
Nearly 20 cars went on the Sunday cruise.

We met some great people who are coming here and we need to make them feel welcome.

Oh and they all speak English better than we speak DuTTch!

You will truly be missing out on a great day/weekend that WILL be an annual event!

:wink:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry Folks  I would have gone but I'll be back offshore. Work is really mucking up my socal life this year.

Kevin


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

How do I go about booking the hotel room?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Could be tempted one of those days, I'll have to wait and see how busy I am with TT stuff as I suspect there will be astag do in there somewhere and May is starting to look a little full... I might be asked to move out at this rate!

Edit - think I can do the sunday morning, Salisbury to Portsmouth.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ttvic said:


> How do I go about booking the hotel room?


No need to worry Vic we have 20 rooms reserved and when we get closer to the time I will send everybody a booking reference so they can pay the Hotel direct.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

badyaker said:


> Could be tempted one of those days quote]
> 
> Would be good to have you along Phil.
> 
> I will get some routes posted up shortly for each day with meet up points and times so those that want to join for just part of the cruise can.


----------



## Paza3 (Feb 19, 2011)

Guys put me down as a provisonal yes , as stonehenge is only 40/50 mins away would meet at that end


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't think that I'll be able to do the whole thing but I'd be delighted to meet up and join in for part of the run on Saturday.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Paza3 said:


> Guys put me down as a provisonal yes , as stonehenge is only 40/50 mins away would meet at that end


Nice one paza3

Maps and meet up points to be added soon....


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

CastorAcer said:


> I don't think that I'll be able to do the whole thing but I'd be delighted to meet up and join in for part of the run on Saturday.


Good man Rob will let you know your nearest meet up point


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok Guys I have updated the front page with routes and times for day one for those just wishing to join us for part of the day.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Have requested to work these days at work, but very tempted as this sounds like it's going to be cracking!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

k10mbd said:


> Have requested to work these days at work, but very tempted as this sounds like it's going to be cracking!


It would be great to have you along Kim, but I realise work must come first.

Cheers

Trev

PS If you are attending any of the Kent Car Club meets let me know and I will join you, so we both at least know one person there.. :wink:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Trev..

Put me and Hayley down for this mate.. we,ll do the whole weekend..

Also being so close to Dover.I can meet the Dutch as well if you want .. I can take them back to our house as well if you want and fill them with Hayleys Legendary Bacon sarnies.. :lol:

I,ll need Hotel details etc.as well...

Looking forward to this ...

Mark..


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

y3putt said:


> Trev..
> 
> Put me and Hayley down for this mate.. we,ll do the whole weekend..
> 
> ...


Billiant news mate......and if Hayleys making breakfast I think I will be heading for Dover myself.......would not want to miss that.....

Extra Icecream on order at the hotel then...?

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice to see some brilliant interest drumming up for this event. It will be an event'n' a half 

Bring it on  

Paul


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Checked my diary now. I can join at Pease Pottage and drive on down with everyone to Winchester for lunch. Unfortunately I'm booked in the evening so I'll have to head back after lunch and enjoy some of the back roads...

I'm really looking forwards to it.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

CastorAcer said:


> Checked my diary now. I can join at Pease Pottage and drive on down with everyone to Winchester for lunch. Unfortunately I'm booked in the evening so I'll have to head back after lunch and enjoy some of the back roads...
> 
> I'm really looking forwards to it.


Nice one Rob... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I should be able to join at pease pottage and drive down with all, might even have some lunch.

John


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> I should be able to join at pease pottage and drive down with all, might even have some lunch.
> 
> John


Didn`t think you would be able to resist the A272. :wink: ....well done John good to have you along mate...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Right Guys

I drove the entire route today just to check my timings and there is now a full update of both days intinery together with maps and pics.

So anybody that was maybe considering it but not sure of the route, you now have full details.....

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GET YOUR NAMES DOWN.........   

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice one Trev mate.

I forgot to mention i would need accomodation. Have you block booked the hotel for us, or do we have to book it ourselves mate?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Nice one Trev mate.
> 
> I forgot to mention i would need accomodation. Have you block booked the hotel for us, or do we have to book it ourselves mate?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

Everyone with their name under the hotel listing has a room reserved for them.
When we get closer to the time I will send everyone a booking reference and they will be able to pay the hotel direct.
We currently have 20 rooms block booked and may be able to get a few more, it all depends on availability as the Jaguar owners club are also staying at the hotel that night and they are waiting to hear on their final numbers.

Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Guys just wanted to say a big thank you to Richard (MighTy Tee) for coming up with the Sunday route


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys

You all have emails regarding Holiday Inn booking at Salisbury.

Please can you make sure payment is made by 18th April at the latest.

Vic can you please PM me your email address so I can get details to you.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Ok guys
> 
> You all have emails regarding Holiday Inn booking at Salisbury.
> 
> ...


All booked up!


----------



## Blackcatt (May 13, 2010)

Come on Guys and Girls

Lets show some real British hospitality to the Dutch on this trip, they really deserve it as they were fantastic to us on the Double DuTTch "Big Balloon Tour" last year. 

Having returned last night from the "Fliegen BriTTen" run to Germany where we met up with some of the Dutch that are coming over for this event I can confirm that they are really looking forward to this Invasion. 8)

It would be brilliant if we could get some real support out there on the event as there is a real opportunity for this to be a great weekend for all involved. [smiley=cheers.gif]

BlackCaTT


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

My Hotel room has now been booked for this 8) 8)

Bring on the fun and games 

Paul


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Where to meet up? and at What time?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Can not find any details of email regarding Hotel, is it the Holiday Inn, please confirm


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ttvic said:


> Can not find any details of email regarding Hotel, is it the Holiday Inn, please confirm


Apologies Vic, you now have the email.

Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ttvic said:


> Where to meet up? and at What time?


Depending on where you are coming from Vic, I would suggest you meet us at Pease Pottage services on the M23 at 10.00 am on Saturday.

I will get some extra info out to people as we get closer to the event.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Guys

Just had an email from the Holiday Inn at Salisbury and there are three of you that have not yet paid.

Mark and Hayley
Shaun ( major tut tut in your direction mate..... :lol: )
Jay (.....what`s the matter mate you been busy at the weekend or something?...... :lol: )

Only joking guys but if you could get it sorted shortly would be much appreciated.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Trev

Will be coming down for the Sunday run, will meet up at the Holiday Inn....., sure there must be more from our region south/southwest that could attend???

Hope you have a nice lot of hairpins included in this route :lol: :lol:

Gary & Lorraine


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTOYT said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Will be coming down for the Sunday run, will meet up at the Holiday Inn....., sure there must be more from our region south/southwest that could attend???
> 
> ...


Nice one Gary and Lorraine added to the list.........will see what I can do about the hairpins...


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I may be available for this sounds like a good day out in car


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

robokn said:


> I may be available for this sounds like a good day out in car


So does that mean you are coming then Rob ?


----------



## Blackcatt (May 13, 2010)

Hi Trev

Just to let you know, all paid up with the Holiday Inn.

Unfortunately Laney cannot come to this event due to work commitments so I will be bringing my son with me who will be in charge of cameras etc on the day.

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

robokn said:


> I may be available for this sounds like a good day out in car


Good lad Rob


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hotel booked


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys

I have spoken to the Dutch and we are thinking of getting some decals made for this event.

If we get enough people they should come in at about £15.00 for a set.

So who wants some?

We need to know fairly quickly so we can get them printed in time.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

No thanks Trev 

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> No thanks Trev
> 
> Paul


Hmmmm....wonder why that is?......nothing to do with a brand spanky new RS by any chance......  :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ttrev21 said:



> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > No thanks Trev
> ...


maybe :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I will have a set of decal got a few marks to hide


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Its May.......

Only two weeks!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hardrhino said:


> Its May.......
> 
> Only two weeks!


 [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeh I'd forgotten until yesterday when I was reminded by Trev at goodwood. I think I'm working so may have to shuffle things around, 99% I'll be at pease pottage for 10.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Yeh I'd forgotten until yesterday when I was reminded by Trev at goodwood. I think I'm working so may have to shuffle things around, 99% I'll be at pease pottage for 10.


Good man John.......no point in having a deputy manager if you can`t use and abuse him to suit your needs... :wink:   :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ttrev21 said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh I'd forgotten until yesterday when I was reminded by Trev at goodwood. I think I'm working so may have to shuffle things around, 99% I'll be at pease pottage for 10.
> ...


You see thats where the problem lies, I taught him so much he got promoted. So I am waiting for the new girl to start.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Shuffled trev, I'll be there. Polishing up on me Dutch as we speak!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Shuffled trev, I'll be there. Polishing up on me Dutch as we speak!


goed gedaan John kun je beginnen op deze...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JaysDragons (May 3, 2011)

This looks ace!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

JaysDragons said:


> This looks ace!


Hi JaysDragons

If you want to join us for part or all of the weekend you are more than welcome.

We still have a few spaces left in the hotel if you want a room for the night.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys

You all have urgent email re menu as the hotel.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> You all have urgent email re menu as the hotel.
> 
> ...


Well Carol......

i'll have 1 from the top, 2 from the middle and the whole desert selection Ta..... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Trev, you will get my menu choice through tomorrow evening late on, or very early Thursday morning. I might have somebody coming with me and im waiting to hear from them about it.

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Starting the diet next month then?....... :lol: :lol: .....how was the pie?.. :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Trev, you will get my menu choice through tomorrow evening late on, or very early Thursday morning. I might have somebody coming with me and im waiting to hear from them about it.
> 
> Paul


No worries mate


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> Starting the diet next month then?....... :lol: :lol: .....


Diets ..... What the hell are they!!!! This level of stocky and unfit takes way more discipline! :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Good afternoon guys.

New sig strip for y'all...

```
[IMG]http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u292/rustyintegrale/STONEHENGE/STONEHENGE-DROP-SHADOW.png[/IMG]
```
Cheers

rich


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Good afternoon guys.
> 
> New sig strip for y'all...
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich........

You coming to this?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hardrhino said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon guys.
> ...


When is it? :lol:

Dunno mate. I have a few issues with my car so a lot depends on how it is running. I really feel like giving it a caning but if I do that at the moment I might break it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> When is it? :lol:
> 
> Dunno mate. I have a few issues with my car so a lot depends on how it is running. I really feel like giving it a caning but if I do that at the moment I might break it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Feel free to meet at Dover and say hello!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

I do love this forum and the way it pulls together.....  

I wanted to say a big thank you to all the guys who have offered to chip in with some money to buy the Dutch lunch after seeing the " support the Dutch and make us proud " thread.....well done lads it is greatly appreciated.

I also wanted to say a humongous massive thank you to Richard for designing the decals for us at no charge, well done mate they are the "nuts"

And finally a big thank you to Jay and Nick for all of their help and support in pulling this event together it would not have been easy without you.

It`s given me a nice warm feeling inside......

Cheers

Trev


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

You're welcome mate. Sorry I can't join you... :?


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Trev,

No worries.

A common interest brings us together, and a common goal makes for a brilliant weekend - looking forward to it.

Will be nice to have the Dutch guys over.

See ya
Jay


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Important PMs sent to

ttvic
Paza 3
CastorAcer
denTTed
Redscouse

Which I need a response please guys

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

ttrev21 said:


> I do love this forum and the way it pulls together.....
> 
> I wanted to say a big thank you to all the guys who have offered to chip in with some money to buy the Dutch lunch after seeing the " support the Dutch and make us proud " thread.....well done lads it is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Your welcome........  Now can we man up in here and get on with the banter...... :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Not long now........ WOOP WOOP!! :twisted: :twisted:

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> [
> 
> Now can we man up in here and get on with the banter...... :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Not long now........ WOOP WOOP!! :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Paul


Can`t wait myself Paul

Bright and early start for you on Saturday.....don`t be late..

Bring it on..


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Only a few short days now!!!!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Hardrhino said:


> Only a few short days now!!!!


My days are definitely getting short I keep getting home later and later.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

denTTed said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Only a few short days now!!!!
> ...


So you'll be ready for some down time, good food and a blast about the Sussex countryside?!


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Wahaaay decals are on......


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys

Will all those of you that have walkie talkies please bring them on the day.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking good!!! 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

jayTTapp said:


> Looking good!!! 8)


Yep Rich has done us proud again. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

See you all Sunday in Portsmouth


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi rob

Are you going to be meeting ua at the top of Portsdownhill ?

Cheers

Trev

PS

I will Pm you my mobile


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

FYI folks...have you seen that the M20 is closed around Ashford this weekend?

It'll still be open when you arrive Saturday morning (think it closes 18:00) but will be closed when you return Sunday so make sure you allow for delays...don't want you to miss the boat!

Have a good 'meet'

Regards
Ross


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

ross_cj250 said:


> FYI folks...have you seen that the M20 is closed around Ashford this weekend?
> 
> It'll still be open when you arrive Saturday morning (think it closes 18:00) but will be closed when you return Sunday so make sure you allow for delays...don't want you to miss the boat!
> 
> ...


Hi Ross

Thanks for the heads up, fortunately JayTapp spotted that yesterday so we will be rerouting them back down the M2 on the return and allowing them a bit of extra time.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Blackcatt (May 13, 2010)

Hi Trev,

The decals look great on you car, I collected the remainded from the printers last night. Have just fitted mine to the *tour interloper* (every good tour needs one 8) ) and here are a couple of pictures for inspiration.



















See you at Pease Pottage tomorrow morning, will be there at 10.00am ready with decals.

Cheers :wink:

Shaun


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Errrrr thats a funny looking TT shaun  :roll: :lol: :wink:

Paul


----------



## Blackcatt (May 13, 2010)

Redscouse said:


> Errrrr thats a funny looking TT shaun  :roll: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

I did say that the decals were on a *Tour Interloper* 

Trevs better half Jan is coming along this weekend so his car would be a little crowded!!

So instead I am turning up in my Z3 along with my son Declan as navigator / cameraman for the weekend.

See you Saturday, lets hope the weather stays on our side.

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

All looking good guys!!!!!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Must say that the decals are looking [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]

SJ


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, just got back from joining in for the drive from Pease Pottage to Stroud (and lunch)... It was great to meet so many friendly TT-ers from both Holland and Britain and I was blown away to be given a small token of Holland courtesy of the Dutch TTOC committee.

It was also lovely to be able to line up the cars in front of Cowdray House for photos.

I'm only sorry now that I couldn't join for the whole weekend.

Thanks to everyone who organised this!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Paul


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

CastorAcer said:


> Well, just got back from joining in for the drive from Pease Pottage to Stroud (and lunch)... It was great to meet so many friendly TT-ers from both Holland and Britain and I was blown away to be given a small token of Holland courtesy of the Dutch TTOC committee.
> 
> It was also lovely to be able to line up the cars in front of Cowdray House for photos.
> 
> ...


Agreed, despite 5 year old son annoying me, I enjoyed it. Didn't expect to get the photo opportunity so big plus looking forward to some high res ones of that, have a feeling that one will be gracing the office wall. Much like the graphics are now on Jacks bedroom door, bless him he loves them.

Rob, Your car overtaking on the way back, the sound was awesome, as was its pace. You must of had a massive grin, I know I did.

Save journeys guys

John & Jack


----------



## CastorAcer (Oct 5, 2010)

denTTed said:


> Rob, Your car overtaking on the way back, the sound was awesome, as was its pace. You must of had a massive grin, I know I did.


I certainly did - mind you I was pretty impressed at how well you kept up.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

There is only a mere 80bhp between us, thats like a mini metro...


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Pic heavy


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like you had perfect weather Trev. 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Looks like you had perfect weather Trev. 8)


We did mate.....not a drop of rain


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you had perfect weather Trev. 8)
> ...


Cool.

Who needs water when you got gin?

Unless it's tonic... :wink:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

What a Great Weekend........      WELL DONE TREV AND SHAUN!!!! 8)

Great people, great scenery, great hotel, great food and great Beer!

Just got in from our blast down to Dover to get them on the ferry home..... Very close call.......

We watched them sail away back to Calais from the White Cliffs...... Till we meet again..........  

Pics to follow........


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Trev and Shaun,

Fantastic weekend, really enjoyed myself and met some lovely new people from the UK and Holland.

We had brill weather for it all too. Hotel was spot on and so was the food.......... not too sure about the TV channel choice in the evening but it definitely kept us entertained!! :lol:

Hope to do another weekend like this soon. Thanks very much

Paul


----------



## Blackcatt (May 13, 2010)

*What a fantastic weekend... Really great to see all of you*. 

It was fantastic to see our Dutch friends on English soil.

I am sure when they were told they going to get the chance to see a fantastic monument and an example of the kind of building that forms part of our heritage they were not expecting this........ 



















If only the architects and builders had realised that an Anglo / Dutch alliance of 20% British Steel and 80% Dutch Oak would have been the best building materials to use we might have been looking at something very different.. :lol:

Thankfully the last one was still standing when we arrived !!!! :wink:










Here's to the next one [smiley=cheers.gif]

Shaun


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great pictures, looks like you had great weather and a great weekend, its been peeing it down up norf all day [smiley=bigcry.gif] .

Another great trip organised by the guys again, pity we missed this one.

Jontymo


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

They arrived to Sunshine..........










But we're TT owners... We stick em where we like.......










Best not do the 80% oak line again!










TT's everywhere....










A photo OP... Oh ok then.....










Cracking view over the Solent.....










Goodwood.... Arty.....










Goodwood 2... Arty 2....










Cheers Joop......










Till the next time....... :lol:


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Trev and Shaun, although only joined for Sunday thoroughly enjoyed it again!

Great route, great company, great weather  , nice to meet some more duTTch,... what a lovely friendly lot they are!!,
already looking forward to the next one  .

They might have got an escort back to the ferry, we got a personal escort to Crawley Tesco filling station :lol: :lol: , thanks Trev.

Gary & Lorraine


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

TTOYT said:


> we got a personal escort to Crawley Tesco filling station :lol: :lol: , thanks Trev.
> 
> Gary & Lorraine


The funny thing was Gary as we were getting to the bottom of the link road Jan said to me " If you were coming back this way it would have been much easier for Gary and Lorraine".......I looked in the rear view mirror and said " guess what they are right behind us"......sorry mate I must have been having a brain fart you could have followed us all the way back. :lol:

Thanks for coming and supporting the event I am glad you enjoyed it.

Look forward to seeing you at the next one.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Only joined the trip for a short blast through Hants but it was a great morning... well organised, great weather, great looking cars, nice people - especially impressed with the little token from the Dutch guys, haven't dipped in yet but maybe breakfast....
Cheers!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

CAn only say what has already been said already although I only joined you for one leg it was a good laugh on the M27 looking forward to some nice video's , Well done to all those involved with the organisation
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## SweeperTT-NL (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's for the great weekend, and double thumbs up for the organisation.

In Belgium and Holland we kept the pace/flow as we had it on the motorway in England. I arrived home at 22.15 u. local time, and the trip was almost 900 miles. 8)

Untill the next time! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Trev and Shaun all I can do is ECHO what others have said, what a great weekend and what a great bunch of people.

Thanks alot really glad I went on Tour


----------



## WimTT-NL (May 16, 2011)

Hello all,

We want to thank you all for the wonderful weekend. It was a very warm welcome and it was nice meeting you and talking to you.
This was a weekend that we will not forget!   
They were really beautiful trails we've ridden (sometimes racing) and beautiful locations for photos. Hardrhino and (sorry I forgot your name) the one with the blue TT MK1 with the beautiful headlights 8) thanks for the timely return to the ferry. It was just in the nick of time, so we could no longer even say goodbye. 
We hope that the stroopwaffles you will taste good.

Regards,
Wim and Jolanda


----------



## tgm (Oct 21, 2009)

And some more pics!

Waiting for the ferry









On the ferry









Some people just can't wait and get themselves a proper English breakfast









The boss and the boss's boss doing some hard work









In front of a spooky castle ehr house [smiley=skull.gif] 









Doin' 90 on the freeway









Ronny-smurf trying out yet another car









The army of the TT's


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm coming on the next one.

Fed up with doing the graphics and never getting to enjoy the trip! :lol:

These guys look like good fun. Not a gazebo and camper chair in sight! :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I'm coming on the next one.
> 
> Fed up with doing the graphics and never getting to enjoy the trip! :lol:
> 
> These guys look like good fun. Not a gazebo and camper chair in sight! :lol:


Rich mate you'd have loved it.....

They all have such a great sense of humor too, we had a great time with some really lovely people....


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

This will cover some of the bird shit up mate......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duffels (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks all for the GREAT weekend!

Next time I promise to clean my car properly before entering the UK ;-)


----------



## SweeperTT-NL (May 7, 2009)

That birdshit is probably the reason that they got strip searched at Dover Ferry terminal.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

duffels said:


> Thanks all for the GREAT weekend!
> 
> Next time I promise to clean my car properly before entering the UK ;-)


Arthur you won dirty car of the day.......looked like you had just driven it off of a farm and parked in a field of seagulls.... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW ....what a fantastic weekend.

It was great to meet up with our Dutch friends and return the hospitality that they showed us when we visited Holland.

Good to see some new faces this time as well as the usual suspects and it didn`t take long before the normal banter kicked off between us.......Dutch oak and all that.....

I want to say a huge thank you to Nick,Sandra, Jay and Shaun, it was a great team effort and helped to spread the work load.....well done guys.

I also want to thank all of the people that came along and supported the weekend, for however long the period, it was great fun to have people jumping in and out of the group all weekend.

A special thank you to Clive and Sandra (it was their first meet )for throwing themselves in at the deep end, and for springing on them that the initiation ceremony involved leading the group for at least two of the runs.......no pressure then... :lol: ......top tip for next time don`t mention you have local knowledge...  ...Looking forward to meeting you both at the next meet.

Special note to Shaun and Jay.............should have gone to Specsavers....."right lads stick the decals on the cars with the Dutch number plates".............not a TT with English plates....... :lol: ........thank god he was one of our group and not a guy popping into the services for a coffee.........." sorry mate we have just stuck stickers all over your car, have a nice day"

Also well done Shaun for chasing after and rounding up Vic after he took two of the Dutch cars on his own "special" route to Amberley.....that did sound funny on the radio...."somebody get after them".........." I am on it, I am on it come back you lot" as a blue blur disappeared into the distance after them...

Plenty of other great memories , too many to put on here.....

Here`s to the next one.

[smiley=cheers.gif] 
Trev


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Time for a bit of fun.........

Some people were so happy they spontaneously burst into dance....... :lol:










Nick went for the big finish but Sandra didn`t follow..... :lol:










Like there wasn`t enough floating about... 










Sorry Sandra........ :lol: :lol: :lol: thought I had best get that out of the way...

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

2 can play that game................................................................................










:lol:  :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hardrhino said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 2 can play that game................................................................................
> 
> ...


Brilliant......spot on....... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Happy Socks (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Folks!

Thanks and thanks again for the splendid weekend we had with all of you guys and gals!
It will certainly keep me busy for about two weeks to get all the nice memories organized as there are way too many to count 8) 
Catching our ferry back home was really a close shave :lol: as we entered the boat with almost 100 mph :roll: 
I think we set a new world record having the fastest drive inside a ferry!
Some pics will come shortly and also a video is coming up, so stay tuned :wink:

By the way, sorry for burning down the castle, though :lol:

The dutch smoker (Joop)

PS. I always wondered why a spider won't listen anymore if you pull out all of his legs, i now know why that is


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Ronnie-NL (May 16, 2011)

Hi to all,

ExcellenTT weekend! can't upload the photo's here yet... it looks like .JPG is blocked so have to change it into .jpg will use a tool for it.

For the decals...








cost only € 8,95 saves a lot of time and it's for wet apply without air bulbs 
this tool never creates scratches on prints, is superb

Thanks to all UK TT owners for their hospitality in their cars 

Regards Ronnie


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Ronnie

You can upload them to photobucket and then onto here.

Cheers

Trev

Want to see more of those photo`s.


----------



## Ronnie-NL (May 16, 2011)

I have got my own webserver, works faster to upload and to publish  but at the Dutch forum I can easily upload them... same software, here it's blocked .JPG


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


>


Fecker!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blackcatt (May 13, 2010)

Trev, be very careful, we are all capable of using technology for fun :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










Cheers Mate

Shaun :wink:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Blackcatt said:


> Trev, be very careful, we are all capable of using technology for fun :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am starting to enjoy this..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great pictures Ronnie....well done mate..


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys!

I'd also like to compliment all you guys for a really great weekend. Very nice people, beautiful roads, splendid views and some amazing castles. A special thanks to the excellent organisers for making sure everything was taken care of, planned and executed and off course our escortes who made sure we got were we needed to go, even made it with 200mph+ on the ferry. I had a wonderful time and I am already looking forward to a new oppertunaty to meet up and drive around. Was well worth the lost sleep, that's for sure 

And Trev; I'd like to see a nice video of my car now please, right behind you this time on day two


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

WimTT-NL said:


> Hardrhino and (sorry I forgot your name) the one with the blue TT MK1 with the beautiful headlights 8) thanks for the timely return to the ferry. It was just in the nick of time, so we could no longer even say goodbye.
> We hope that the stroopwaffles you will taste good.


Wim and Jolanda,

The beautiful headlights, that is me.
Glad we made it back to the port in time....we really did try. It must have been very close.

Stroopwaffles, are very nice can't get enough of those.

Glad you enjoyed the UK.

Jay


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jayTTapp said:


> Stroopwaffles, are very nice can't get enough of those.


WTF are they? :roll:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gaufre_biscuit.jpg


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Diveratt said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gaufre_biscuit.jpg


Well in my opinion you can't beat a good Florentine... 










So this is a question to you Dutch guys...

Can you still buy an Orange Julius out there? I remember it being made from freshly squeezed orange juice and eggs and it was delicious and nutritious too! 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gaufre_biscuit.jpg
> ...


A Florentine....mere imitation Rich.

Waffles are the best....Starbucks sell them normally near the tills on the counter not as tasty as the Dutch version. I would save you one but think they will all be gone soon. :roll:

Jay


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jayTTapp said:


> A Florentine....mere imitation Rich.
> 
> Waffles are the best....Starbucks sell them normally near the tills on the counter not as tasty as the Dutch version. I would save you one but think they will all be gone soon. :roll:
> 
> Jay


Well you don't buy Florentines from Starf**ks for a start! :lol: :lol:

Try one from the bakery at Waitrose or better still find an independent bakery... :wink:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

A little late with my post....but thanks for a great weekend.
Trev and Shaun for all your hard work.
Joop for bring the Dutch guys together and the gifts for everyone. I do hope that the UK's hospitality wasn't too bad.
....and everyone who came along to make it, especially Paul for the extra effort coming down to the sarf  (sorry south).

As for the drive back to Dover....bloody hell  
It was like one of those Top Gear Races "come on, come on, move, move" but we made it :wink:

Until next time, we have made some great international friends, hope we can continue to build.

Thanks one and all.


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Stroopwaffles ...... when we got back certain people in my family said they did'nt like things that were too sweet....i've had to hide the last few, they can't get enough of them!!
Can we do a monthly run to fill the cars with them?? [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Waitrose tomorrow then Rich. Will then post my expert opinion :lol: 
Jay


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't give the family in the house a chance to find out if they like them or not. Well hidden away.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jayTTapp said:


> Waitrose tomorrow then Rich. Will then post my expert opinion


You'll be having two then... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I have to confess I've never tried these Dutch delicacies so who am I to compare?!  :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

The waffles are seriously nice, im gonna have to make quick trips over to to Holland to fill the boot with them :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rich you will luv em....

I will bring you one over next time we meet........only one mind you I don`t have many and they are well hidden...










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well while they are out I think I might have one..........mmmmmmm......yum ....yum....another one bites the dust...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Rich you will luv em....
> 
> I will bring you one over next time we meet........only one mind you I don`t have many and they are well hidden...


As is my envy... :lol:


----------



## WimTT-NL (May 16, 2011)

jayTTapp said:


> WimTT-NL said:
> 
> 
> > Hardrhino and (sorry I forgot your name) the one with the blue TT MK1 with the beautiful headlights 8) thanks for the timely return to the ferry. It was just in the nick of time, so we could no longer even say goodbye.
> ...


Hello Jay,

Thanks now I know the name with the car.

On the way back to the ferry, we were not even really knew this was so late  , 
we thought that is pleasantly fast. 8) 
It was close, but we made it.
Too bad we didn't really got to say goodbye and to thank you.
But we have a fabulous weekend. See you next time.  

We are still waiting for a bit of sun so we can get the decals off without them fail. 
But otherwise use the hairdryer.

Regards,
Wim and Jolanda
Black MK1 TT Coupe


----------



## Ronnie-NL (May 16, 2011)

Hi to all,

Who don't know what "Stroopwafels" are... once you have tasted one... one isn't enough at all! And the onces who weren't at the meeting...next time you will be there :lol: 
I think i'll build a webshop just to buy online stroopwafels  
If you like the onces in the packages... taste at the local market here fresh onces !!! those are finger licking delicious!

I need 20's wheels for under my new van with A brand tyres, so who wants them in a couple of months again... just let me know and I can bring them in... the VAN is big enough to carry a lot. Over here the wheels are too expensive but I still have to find a company new RS4 replica's are nice under the van... or if someone knows a nice wide set like Breyton wheels... maybe I will make another choice 

for example:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-PX710-Silver-W ... 1618685441

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/22-ALLOY-WHEELS-T ... 0600618014 
but i think 22's will be too big under the van which will be lowered with a V-Maxx Extreme kit (70 mm lower) and want A brand tyres, don't want to kill myself at unknown tyres to me and with DSG and 180 hp I want nice tyres :mrgreen:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/22-HAWKE-RS4-look ... 0345652588










The only things is: they have to get trough the APK i think it's MOT in the UK called. And the tyre has to be strong enough because of the load index. I don't care that it would be replica's... I always sell them when the tyre has left 4 a 5 mm of profile 

The UK trip was excellent!

Ronnie


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

WimTT-NL said:


> On the way back to the ferry, we were not even really knew this was so late  ,
> we thought that is pleasantly fast. 8)
> It was close, but we made it.
> Too bad we didn't really got to say goodbye and to thank you.
> ...


Win and Jolanda,

Both Sandra and I are so glad you all had a great time here!
We really enjoyed your company and we said we should really learn some DuTTch!

As for the run to Dover..... That is normal! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cannot wait to do it again!

Nick and Sandra


----------



## WimTT-NL (May 16, 2011)

Hi Nick and Sandra,
Yes we have really enjoyed it.   We found it very fun to get acquainted with the English.   And we did not know that you are so fond of stroopwaffles. We heard it from Joop, so when we have even thrown some in the car for you.

We hope you have not flashed by a speed camera on the way to Dover. I do not know how many points you already have your license? :?: 
We fortunately have no points on the license, yet. And Germany we have next door, where you can ride just as hard as you can.  As Paul would be able to indulge in his white Audi TT-RS. 8) 8)

I am only a member of the Dutch TT club since January 2011, so this was our first meeTTing. And as a nice to England.
Last year you even in my home town overnight, Elst, and I have inherited nothing. Now we find that a pity.  But there will still be meeTTings to come

Greetings
Wim and Jolanda


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

It takes two to Tango!










Trying to avoid the Elephant Chit of course! :lol:

Paul


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> It takes two to Tango!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

There was some seriously large pooh on that car.......still look on the bright side at least they are sticking it on a car with a Dutch number plate....  :wink:


----------



## Happy Socks (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

i just heard it on the news: Great Britain has been totally recovered from the Dutch TT invasion :lol:
How are things going?
Here's a preview of my video made sofar during the trip:




(Can't find any direct way of showing this youtube file in this topic, though)

Although it still needs some adjustments, i just wanted to be the first 

Cheers
Joop

P.S. Again, sorry for burning down your castle (which happened to be made from approximate 80% of dutch oak....)


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Hey Joop nice vid, I'm on film. I'm on film!

I'm sure I echo the other guys in saying it was a great event, and glad you enjoyed it. The stroopwaffles were awesome - my gf was on a "juice diet" at the time so great timing - more for me! Luckily I work for a Dutch firm so getting a fresh stock shouldn't be too hard! 

What is it with the Dutch and pounding pounding techno music?! :lol:


----------



## Happy Socks (Jun 15, 2010)

badyaker said:


> ......Luckily I work for a Dutch firm so getting a fresh stock shouldn't be too hard!


Don't let Trevor hear that, mate :wink:



badyaker said:


> What is it with the Dutch and pounding pounding techno music?! :lol:


At the end there's some "proper" English music as well 

"...'till we meet again!"

Cheers
Joop


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Joop

Brilliant video my friend, fantastic, some classic moments in that 10 minute video!!

I didnt notice the guy on the bike counting the cars 3 times on the day :lol: :lol: :lol: thats funny, what an idiot LOL

Paul


----------



## Redtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

Very good Joop !

Nice sunroof demo Nick & San 

I was expecting to see Ernie come up on the outside lane in his milk float at the end :lol: :lol:

When's the next consignment of Stroopwafels coming over ??

Gary


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

hey joop
nice video look forward to seeing you guys again soon, we had a great couple of days
clive & sanda


----------



## Happy Socks (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Clive & Sanda (or is it Sandra?),

It really was "Smashing" :wink: (literally illustrated when the bottles of wine came down, or whatever it was)  
The Stonehenge beer was great you have over there, so that'll be one good reason to come over again :lol:

Cheers
Joop


----------



## Happy Socks (Jun 15, 2010)

TTOYT said:


> Very good Joop !
> 
> Nice sunroof demo Nick & San
> 
> ...


Hi Gary,

regarding the pics Trevor has shown to us, he should have plenty in stock [smiley=jester.gif] 
Otherwise you could contact 'badyaker' as he works for a Dutch company :wink:

Perhaps we could make a deal and trade them for those Cornish Pasties! They were tasty!

Cheers
Joop


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

hey joop

thanks for pointing out that i spelt my wifes name wrong its sandra :lol: im sure she will see the funny side (eventually)

clive


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Happy Socks said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i just heard it on the news: Great Britain has been totally recovered from the Dutch TT invasion :lol:
> How are things going?
> Here's a preview of my video made sofar during the trip:


Fantastic video matey......

We sat and watched it and "now for something different" cried laughing........

Can't wait to see you and all the guys n gals again.... soon.......

And unlike the rest of the mob on here its not for your Stoopwaffles........ But, if your gonna have some then well......

Thanks for making a great weekend and now video to remember it by......

Nick and San.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok guys sorry it has taken so long but I have had a nightmare trying to get this to upload to You tube........so better late than never....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4QktmWy ... tube_gdata


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Ok guys sorry it has taken so long but I have had a nightmare trying to get this to upload to You tube........so better late than never....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4QktmWy ... tube_gdata


Good stuff Trev [smiley=dude.gif]

Paul


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Great vids guys 8)


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Good stuff Trev [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> Paul


Thought you would like that.....you little camera hogger you.. :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ttrev21 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff Trev [smiley=dude.gif]
> ...


Damn right!!! The same this weekend also :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabbey (May 11, 2011)

not unless i get in front of you paul :lol: i need some serious camera time


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

cabbey said:


> not unless i get in front of you paul :lol: i need some serious camera time


Best get a Remap before the weekend then Clive mate :lol: :lol: 

Paul


----------

